# Mahindra b275 hydraulic problem



## Samsher ali (Jul 14, 2019)

Mahindra tractor full RPM aid in getting the hydraulic system to resume operation. I havechanged hydraulic pump. Distributor.. When I added rotaveter it need full RPM for operation. Give me some suggestions for it to solve. It doesn't work lift in slow rpm


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you checked the hydraulic fluid level? If it is at the proper level, is the proper fluid in it as stated by the manufacturer? Have you worked your hydraulics to see if you can purge any air out of the system?


----------



## Samsher ali (Jul 14, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Have you checked the hydraulic fluid level? If it is at the proper level, is the proper fluid in it as stated by the manufacturer? Have you worked your hydraulics to see if you can purge any air out of the system?


Yes I have checked oil level is correct.. No. There no air


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Did you clean out the suction screen? Sure you don't have a vacuum break in the suction line?


----------



## Samsher ali (Jul 14, 2019)

Yes. I have clean out the suction line. Yes . There is no vaccum break in suction line. But without adding top link it can lift. But when top link is added it need high RPM to lift rotaveter.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you been able to lift the rotovator before without having to rev the tractor up? It could be that it's just too heavy for the hydraulics. Is your top link correctly adjusted (if adjustable)?


----------



## Samsher ali (Jul 14, 2019)

It mean that plunger adjustment is incorrect. I have check the plunger also.


----------

